# Smoker Dolly/Stand



## xaugievike (Jan 5, 2013)

The wife took herself and my daughter to grandmas house leaving me to my own devices for about 36 hours. I got bored after about 36 minutes and started combing my scrap bin and made a run to the home center.  Then I started smoking some steel:













E4673F16-EFEF-4C95-84BA-60B2A41B4792-9442-000007D6



__ xaugievike
__ Jan 5, 2013






No more carrying this thing back and forth for me!  And the shelf will make a nice spot to set some tools/etc. 













A5431855-37D7-4C4C-ABC1-30CA50A725D3-9442-000007D6



__ xaugievike
__ Jan 5, 2013






Looking forward to using it tomorrow!


----------



## packdog (Jan 5, 2013)

Very cool!  I love the work table added.  I'm sure that will be evry handy.  Nice work.

Ken


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice work...JJ


----------



## hagisan (Jan 5, 2013)

Well done indeed.  The added work surface is sweet.


----------



## glocksrock (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice. I just use a cheap dolly from northern tool for mine, but I would love to have a side shelf... they do make them, but haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 5, 2013)

*WHERE"S THE DRINK HOLDER?!?!?!?!*


----------



## texacajun (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks nice. The shelf could double as a copping block.


----------



## frosty (Jan 8, 2013)

Now THAT is nice!!! Bet it will be used regularly.  Great job on it.


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 8, 2013)

Or a place to set the beer. I'm with Todd, I think on something that cool you should add a dedicated "beverage storage and containment location", i.e drink holder. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great work, I will be looking to do something similar soon and that is a great example, thank you for sharing.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 8, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## xaugievike (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks guys/gals.  I appreciate the kind words.  it was a fun/simple little project, and it got used on Sunday for the first time.  I've got a couple tweaks in mind, I'll be sure to update...high on my list is a fermented carbonated beverage support and containment unit.


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 9, 2013)

XAugieVike said:


> Thanks guys/gals.  I appreciate the kind words.  it was a fun/simple little project, and it got used on Sunday for the first time.  I've got a couple tweaks in mind, I'll be sure to update...high on my list is a fermented carbonated beverage support and containment unit.


Bingo!!


----------

